# T shirts, 100% cotton a must (and wet T contests)



## deniseO30

Ladies, have you found 100% cotton Tshirts that are not men's? I gave up the search and bought men's Tshirts that are 100% and I'm already more comfortable! 

Uh no.. I don't do wet Tshirt contests :laugher


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

deniseO30 said:


> I don't do wet Tshirt contests :laugher


Nor do I!!!! I just watch!


----------



## JulieMor

I'm partial to the V-neck cap sleeve T-shirt. Most of the ones I own I bought at Target _(pronounced tar-jay )_. Every time I go there, I check their inventory. They are usually in the junior department and sizes range from S to XXL. The only men's T-shirts I own are used for painting, staining and varnishing and I got them as hand-me-downs from my son.


----------



## deniseO30

Stretchy tops just don't "breeeeeeath" in hot humid weather.


----------



## JimMcGee

Denise, have you tried the "wicking" t's. They're really comfortable on hot days and the prices have dropped quite a bit. The only problem it's really easy to get pulls in them.



deniseO30 said:


> Stretchy tops just don't "breeeeeeath" in hot humid weather.


 Yep, my wife buys everything two sizes larger for the boat.


----------



## JulieMor

deniseO30 said:


> Stretchy tops just don't "breeeeeeath" in hot humid weather.


The one I have on in my avatar is a Target special. It's loose, pretty (I think) and comfortable. I'm long past stretchy tops.


----------



## Seaduction

Ya really gotta try google! I entered "women's cotton t shirts" and I got 855,000,000 results in 0.44 seconds.


----------



## deniseO30

Yeah Irish but they all seem to have some somthing other then cotton in the "blend". Besides, who buys Tshirts online?


----------



## hellosailor

Denise, the "wicking" blends really can outperform cotton.

But I don' t understand what makes a t-shirt men's or lady's. Aren't the buttons all on the same side? 

I'd bet the usual culprits (LLBean and LandsEnd) have what you want, in many colors. Open a free LLBean VISA online, and if you don't like what you get, I think the return shipping is free too. Hard to beat that even if WalMart is way cheaper.


----------



## Donna_F

And I was all ready to squelch a Ladies of SailNet Wet T-Shirt thread.

Although, I am up for a SailNet Men Full Monty Calendar. Proceeds could go to charity of course.


----------



## Seaduction

deniseO30 said:


> Yeah Irish but they all seem to have some somthing other then cotton in the "blend". Besides, who buys Tshirts online?


I'm only offering helpful suggestions:
GUY HARVEY Women's Cayman Turtle Reef Short-Sleeve Tee at West Marine
West Marine stores usually have 'sale' items on the clothing racks in the stores. I have several in my closet. (I prefer all cotton also.)


----------



## chef2sail

Seaduction said:


> I'm only offering helpful suggestions:
> GUY HARVEY Women's Cayman Turtle Reef Short-Sleeve Tee at West Marine
> West Marine stores usually have 'sale' items on the clothing racks in the stores. I have several in my closet. (I prefer all cotton also.)


My wife likes shirts, shorts, sarongs from Crazy Shirts from Hawaii. BTW i also buy mine from Crazy Shirts on line. Great tropical cotton shorts and pants . great designs and colors. Superior quality

Mens T-Shirts | Womens T-Shirts | Kids Shirts - Crazy Shirts Official Site

She also likes LL Bean and Eddie Bauer


----------



## tdw

deniseO30 said:


> Yeah Irish but they all seem to have some somthing other then cotton in the "blend". Besides, who buys Tshirts online?


Me. 

Denise,
I bought the Wombet some pure cotton long sleeved (though I think they also have short) tees a month or so back from Orvis. Orvis Official Store: Quality Men's Clothing, Women's Clothing, Fly Fishing Gear, Dog Beds, Home Furnishings, Luggage, Travel, Hunting, and Gifts; Since 1856..

Andrew B


----------



## misfits

I saw wet t shirts & had to log in.
No log in, you get no pictures :laugher


----------



## hellosailor

All of which now BEGS the question.

Surely there's someplace out there, that sells t-shirts that are already printed up to _look like _wet t-shirts?


----------



## tdw

oh yes and btw ... thanks for that Crazy shirts link Dave. Not that I'm a fan of printed tees but they have a nice line in light weight twill pants which I've been having trouble locating since my old supplier went bust. I do not like wearing jeans on board cos they always feel damp but cotton twill pants do the trick and can (at a push) double as shore going clothes.


----------



## PBzeer

I buy my T's 3 sizes too big. But then, I prefer comfort over style and save the "proper" fitting ones for when I go out.


----------



## eherlihy

Ahem...

:worthless:


----------



## tdw

eherlihy said:


> Ahem...
> 
> :worthless:


Be careful of what you wish for .... you really wanna see me in a wet t-shirt ? 

or worse .... PB


----------



## jimgo

DRFerron said:


> Although, I am up for a SailNet Men Full Monty Calendar. Proceeds could go to charity of course.


I think you might want to reconsider that idea. Remember, Brian is a member here.


----------



## chef2sail

tdw said:


> oh yes and btw ... thanks for that Crazy shirts link Dave. Not that I'm a fan of printed tees but they have a nice line in light weight twill pants which I've been having trouble locating since my old supplier went bust. I do not like wearing jeans on board cos they always feel damp but cotton twill pants do the trick and can (at a push) double as shore going clothes.


Welcome fuzz,

I have few of them. They are really comfortable as are the shorts. On Ohau they have a factory outlet where everything is 50%. They make great quality stuff. Unique presents.

Dave


----------



## Ajax_MD

Denise,

I often see you lamenting the hot, humid days of summer. Dressing properly can go a long way towards making the heat more tolerable, which in turn, allows you to make more use of your boat.

Cotton is rotten. The high-tech, wicking clothing that people are referring to, really is the way to go. Under Armour started it, but they're quite expensive. Numerous knock-offs followed, some are quite good, some are absolutely horrible, and are merely shiny, double-knit polyester shirts that trap the heat and moisture.

If you have Khol's stores anywhere near you, go to their athletics section and buy the FILA brand, or Nike brand wicking shirts. They work, and are less expensive than Under Armour. You mentioned "stretchy" shirts. You don't need to buy them skin-tight in order for them to be effective. Just buy them in whatever size and comfortable fit that you normally buy for cotton T's.

Another product I advocate, is Columbia's safari pants. These are a light, durable, pair of pants with zip-off leggings that convert into shorts. These pull the moisture away from your skin, but also block the wind at night when the temperature drops.

I used to turn my nose up at this stuff, calling my friends "gear snobs", but after trying some of it, I'm impressed. More importantly, I'm dry and comfortable.

While we're on the subject of sailing apparel, I advise you to visit Annapolis during the fall boat show and pick up a good foulie jacket while they're on sale. I picked up a Helly Hansen Tactician's jacket for 50% off. It's my favorite piece of sailing clothing.

Like the Swedes say: "There is no bad weather, only bad clothing."


----------



## deniseO30

Yes thanks BH, I was into back packing for a more then a few years I'm aware of hi (and lo) tech clothing. Just for everyday I like cotton Tees


----------



## krisscross

I buy all my 'hi-tech' sailing shirts at Goodwill and other thrift stores. If they don't work right I just donate them back. In hot weather a cotton t-shirt is comfortable for a total of 2 minutes.


----------



## aeventyr60

DRFerron said:


> And I was all ready to squelch a Ladies of SailNet Wet T-Shirt thread.
> 
> Although, I am up for a SailNet Men Full Monty Calendar. Proceeds could go to charity of course.


Be careful what you wish for. Somewhere in Vanuatu a few islands ago.


----------



## aeventyr60

eherlihy said:


> Ahem...
> 
> :worthless:


Hane's Beefy T's worked for these cruising ladies at Dicks Last Resort, Musket Cove Rally week....


----------



## miatapaul

BubbleheadMd said:


> Denise,
> 
> I often see you lamenting the hot, humid days of summer. Dressing properly can go a long way towards making the heat more tolerable, which in turn, allows you to make more use of your boat.
> 
> Cotton is rotten. The high-tech, wicking clothing that people are referring to, really is the way to go. Under Armour started it, but they're quite expensive. Numerous knock-offs followed, some are quite good, some are absolutely horrible, and are merely shiny, double-knit polyester shirts that trap the heat and moisture.
> 
> If you have Khol's stores anywhere near you, go to their athletics section and buy the FILA brand, or Nike brand wicking shirts. They work, and are less expensive than Under Armour. You mentioned "stretchy" shirts. You don't need to buy them skin-tight in order for them to be effective. Just buy them in whatever size and comfortable fit that you normally buy for cotton T's.
> 
> Another product I advocate, is Columbia's safari pants. These are a light, durable, pair of pants with zip-off leggings that convert into shorts. These pull the moisture away from your skin, but also block the wind at night when the temperature drops.
> 
> I used to turn my nose up at this stuff, calling my friends "gear snobs", but after trying some of it, I'm impressed. More importantly, I'm dry and comfortable.
> 
> While we're on the subject of sailing apparel, I advise you to visit Annapolis during the fall boat show and pick up a good foulie jacket while they're on sale. I picked up a Helly Hansen Tactician's jacket for 50% off. It's my favorite piece of sailing clothing.
> 
> Like the Swedes say: "There is no bad weather, only bad clothing."


Yes I will not buy cotton shirts anymore for outdoor use at all. Now at my over air conditioned work I do have some for warmth. I have to say Kohls is good, they have some house brand golf shirts (not a t-shirt though) that are excellent and are often on sale for around $10-15. EMS (Eastern Mountain Sports) has a really nice selection of "tech wick" that is amazing but a bit pricy but much less than expensive than Under Armour. (have to say in full disclosure that both EMS and Under Armour are customers of the company I work for but I gain nothing from there success they happen to use our cash register software) I will say Champion branded "high tech" fabric stuff (from Target) is just awful and wicks about as well as a plastic bag. Good for loosing some water weight though.

Synthetic is the way to go these days, you wont feel like you have a wet shirt on and will fee much cooler. But you do have to be careful about brand. I will have to try the Fila brand, though I do prefer a shirt with a collar so I can wear therm to work too. (business casual) I may try to make it to Annapolis show one of these days.


----------



## hellosailor

"Under Armour started it, but they're quite expensive."
They're just johnny-come-lately who have done a huge job of marketing as a Brand Name. Patagonia and others were selling wicking clothes 20+ years ago, it was just a hard thing to find any of it.
LandsEnd also was selling silk turtlenecks (very light weight, lighter than t-shirting) at least back into the 80's. Inexpensive, great wicking if you're wearing it as an undershirt.
FWIW.
I keep thinking Under Armor really should be selling _kevlar _undies...


----------



## tdw

I fully realise that cotton traps moisture though from personal observation only, I find some cottons less troublesome than others. Denim as I said before seems one of the worst.

Nonetheless I simply do not like wearing synthetics all the time, nor do I like synthetics against my skin. In cold weather I wear a base layer of silk. Tried this out for the first time last winter and was pretty much impressed. Over that, whatever seems appropriate though top quality wet weather gear does keep out the chill wind.


----------



## T37Chef

Linen is the way to go but some of the high tech stuff is pretty amazing. I picked up a bunch of the Under Armor Heat Gear shirts, freaking awesome! (They have them in women cut and colors too  ) They wash up and dry easily too. 

BTW, the best cotton T shirts I have ever worn are the Costco Kirkland brand!


----------



## northoceanbeach

I think you've got to poly. It's humid in Pennsylvania. I'm am most cotton free on my boat. I think I have two cotton items. Maybe some runners T's for tapered fit. Don't go smartwool. I made that mistake. It feels gross when its over 60.


----------



## Ajax_MD

krisscross said:


> *I buy all my 'hi-tech' sailing shirts at Goodwill and other thrift stores.* If they don't work right I just donate them back. In hot weather a cotton t-shirt is comfortable for a total of 2 minutes.


I have also done the exact same thing. I'm on a pretty tight budget for the next year or two.


----------



## Ruby Vee

deniseO30 said:


> Yeah Irish but they all seem to have some somthing other then cotton in the "blend". Besides, who buys Tshirts online?


Lots of people buy T shirts on-line. I do -- invariably it seems that when I shop in a brick and mortar store, they're sold out in my size except for the color that makes my complexion look as though I'm about ready to upchuck. Or they have plenty of great colors but nothing in my size. Besides, buying on line means I skip the dressing room and the long line at the check-out.


----------



## bljones

On a related note...


----------



## tdw

Jones .... I trust that like me you went bare chested ? Oh man, you should have seen them swoon. 

Ruby .... interesting isn't it that we buy clothes online without trying them on yet must try on when shopping in person. 

Obviously you lot are more concerned with moisture in hot weather than cold. I've been in some pretty humid environments in Oz, Asia and even the Med but never anywhere that a thin cotton or silk shirt couldn't cope and cope without what I see as the drawbacks of synthetics.


----------



## miatapaul

T37Chef said:


> Linen is the way to go but some of the high tech stuff is pretty amazing. I picked up a bunch of the Under Armor Heat Gear shirts, freaking awesome! (They have them in women cut and colors too  ) They wash up and dry easily too.
> 
> BTW, the best cotton T shirts I have ever worn are the Costco Kirkland brand!


Yes, +1 on the Kirkland t shirts, for undershirts in the winter they are the best, wish they made black, I like them because they don't need bleach to keep them looking nice. We have an older septic system and I try to keep the bleach to a minimum.

Washing and drying is one of the best things, you can wash. wring them, then hang them up and they will be dry in the AM.


----------



## tdw

miatapaul said:


> Yes, +1 on the Kirkland t shirts, for undershirts in the winter they are the best, *wish they made black*, I like them because they don't need bleach to keep them looking nice. We have an older septic system and I try to keep the bleach to a minimum.
> 
> Washing and drying is one of the best things, you can wash. wring them, then hang them up and they will be dry in the AM.


They do.

T-Shirts & Polos


----------



## chucklesR

More often than not my t-shirt winds up being a sweat mop in the summer. I literally take it off and use it to wipe my face and head (I sweat in rivers). 

I think sarong's are best for both men and women - they let air move.


----------



## miatapaul

chucklesR said:


> More often than not my t-shirt winds up being a sweat mop in the summer. I literally take it off and use it to wipe my face and head (I sweat in rivers).
> 
> I think sarong's are best for both men and women - they let air move.


Chuck, I have seen the photos that Gui has of you that is a dress not a sarong!

:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## hellosailor

"that is a dress not a sarong! "

The resemblance between pleated "Catholic school girls'" dresses and lightweight (modern) men's kilts....Maybe this is why priests have been having so much confusion about altar boys?

A fad like "pants" can't last much longer anyway. Surely.


----------



## Yofy

Jeesh, I am constantly amazed at how every thread in this topic gets taken over by the guys!

Anyhow Denise I have the same problem. I think we both live in very hot climates and most women's T shirts are not 100% cotton these days. Over here they are more likely to be at least 50% lycra... lycra in 47 *C?? If I do find cotton T's, they are either too heavy for this heat, or only in very small sizes. So, I often end up buying men's T's too.

Maybe we should start our own line? 
Robyn


----------



## hellosailor

Don't men's t-shirts make it hard for you, with the buttons on the wrong side? 

The lyrca is no doubt a conspiracy, designed for or by women who want to show off their assets and dress up even when they're dressing down.


----------



## T37Chef

miatapaul said:


> Yes, +1 on the Kirkland t shirts, for undershirts in the winter they are the best, wish they made black


They do make them in black, and grey...I have several of each


----------



## tdw

YOFY, your point is probably valid but in our defence many of us only see "new posts". I certainly rarely notice what forum I'm in. Then again the Wombet reckons I have trouble with own name ..... 

Anywho, to continue on, I find it utterly amazing the limitations on woman's clothing. recently I bought a bunch of cotton tees and some socks online. The Wombet liked what she saw (hey I am one cute Fuzzball) but neither the socks nor the tees were available in small sizes. The only tees available were at least part synthetic and seemingly women cannot wear plain designs, some form of ruching being de regeur. 

Still and all ... finding a decent off the shoulder frock in a bloke's sizing is damned difficult as well.


----------



## T37Chef

Mods...please have admin add another choice to the tab above. 

HerSailNet, no boys


----------



## tdw

T37Chef said:


> Mods...please have admin add another choice to the tab above.
> 
> HerSailNet, no boys


All right for you but where does that leave a cross dressing marsupial ?


----------



## zeehag

here in tropical mexico i wear only cottton. nothing else is cool enough to prevent heat prostration. i watch folks here wearing clothing made for god knows what climate--not cotton--sweating profusely and they cannot cool off because the material of their clothing is not allowing the skin to receive cool air. cotton does this. 
wicking action is not enough. the material must breathe. cotton does this.
cotton also does not melt into your skin, in the event of fire, as do ALL synthetic materials and blends--except nomex. 
i will not wear t shirts in either winter or summer as they are way too hot. also most uncomfortable in this humid climate. 
i will wear loose all cotton clothing i find here locally.

mens ribbed tank undershirts, commonly known as wife beaters , make great dresses for on board..all cottonand doesnt matter what you do to them., they will always be the same. i use XL. comes midthigh....XL tall is best....


----------



## blt2ski

For those wondering, I have seen a T that looks like a wet Tshirt, or what might be construed to be a wet t-shirt! All it takes is a god artist and a silkscreening setup......and voila! 

Well any how, Hanes T's work pretty well too, from weating them daily at work on hot day. Yes a size or two too big is nicer than one that is on the tight size.......


Then there are them x-dressing marsupials.........oh dear, do not want to picture that at all! That might be worst than the fugly mod in a speedo, or his fugly dog spike.


----------



## blt2ski

Another thing I find about cotton t's, is heavier ones in lighter colors are actually cooler and pull what sweat I do away better than thinner cotton fabrics. They also do not seem to get drenched as Chuckles points out his do. Then again, some sweat in streams, others or a bit luckier. I would probably have made a good marine drill Sargent due to the fact I am not a heavy sweater!

Marty


----------



## AirborneSF

Army surplus! Good stuff for sailing! .02


----------



## tdw

blt2ski said:


> Another thing I find about cotton t's, is heavier ones in lighter colors are actually cooler and pull what sweat I do away better than thinner cotton fabrics. They also do not seem to get drenched as Chuckles points out his do. Then again, some sweat in streams, others or a bit luckier. I would probably have made a good marine drill Sargent due to the fact I am not a heavy sweater!
> 
> Marty


tis true young Marty tis true. Slightly oversize marginally heavier weight cloth works best for me as well. Very light cloth simply ends up drenched.

and fear not my fine feathered friend, I''ll try and avoid posting incriminating pics.


----------



## sailordave

deniseO30 said:


> Ladies, have you found 100% cotton Tshirts that are not men's? I gave up the search and bought men's Tshirts that are 100% and I'm already more comfortable!
> 
> *Uh no.. I don't do wet Tshirt contests* :laugher


But why not????

I just saw this thread and pardon me if it's already been mentioned but the high tech fabrics, while really effective have the downside of being harder to rid of odor. Has to do w/ the synthetic fibers being really good at trapping the smell.


----------



## hellosailor

dave, late in the last century they found ways to solve that problem too. The better synthetics, the ones you won't find on the five dollar rack, are often odor resistant. Some use micronized silver in the fabric, which kills the micro-organisms that cause the odors. Used in sox and underwear too, for the same reason.


----------



## manatee

Fruit of the Loom L3930R Women&apos;s 5 oz. 100% Heavy Cotton HD T-Shirt from Fruit of the Loom All - JiffyShirts.com

American Apparel - Fine Jersey Short Sleeve Women's T

ECOnscious Women's 100% Organic Cotton Short Sleeve Tee:Amazon:[email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41RMZdo05zL

Bella- Favorite Women's Fashion Tee- Light 100% Cotton -6004

Anvil Knitwear | Women's AnvilOrganic? Tee

100% Egyptian Cotton Short-Sleeve Crewneck T-shirt (or Tee) -- Designer Quality T-shirts


----------



## tdw

I like the look of those Egyptian cotton tees and pants. Jiffy shirts are damned cheap but alas won't ship outside of America.


----------



## manatee

> won't ship outside of America.


Anyone stateside you could have bounce them out to you? A freight-forwarding company? Maybe if you ordered enough, like for a co-op, it would pay. Any of your neighbors cottonophiles?


----------



## tdw

manatee said:


> Anyone stateside you could have bounce them out to you? A freight-forwarding company? Maybe if you ordered enough, like for a co-op, it would pay. Any of your neighbors cottonophiles?


I'm sure it could be organised. I've got some mates coming over from San Diego end of year so I may get them to bring a red cross parcel. 

Anywho, the Egyptian cotton people ship anywhere so I've just ordered a couple of samples. Not cheap but if the quality matches the pricing then I'll still be a happy camper. Even better they have long sleeve tees and some fabulous cotton pants.

thanks again.

Andrew B


----------



## tdw

btw ... the Egyptian cotton gear turned out to be pretty damn fine. Sizing was generous but they do shrink when dried by machine. Service excellent. All in all, happy to recommend.

Probably mentioned by me previously but Cabelas Long and Short sleeve Tees and their Henleys are good buying. Not cheap but reasonably priced and excellent quality.


----------

